# who else uses a texas rig without any weight?



## richard j (Jun 13, 2011)

when i first read of a texas rig back in the 70's i tried it and always hated getting caught up in weeds so i gave up the weight. i have caught some nice bass this way over the years and quite a few of them each time i go out. 

i used to fish with a friend who used weights and he would catch fewer fish than i would even with the same worm. i would see him give up on trying to catch a bass and move to another spot. i would try for the same bass and usually catch it. (he refuses to go bass fishing with me anymore because of this  ).

i think you can get more action out of a plastic worm without the weight that triggers bass into hitting. 


how many of you use the texas rig without any weight and have good luck?


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I would say that 99% of bass fisherman these days fish weightless soft plastics of some sort.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I fish a weightless wacky rigged worm more than I do a Texas rigged worm and I've had fairly decent luck with it.


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

I never use a weight with soft plastics, they have to fall in a horizontal manner to appear natural. (In my humble option)


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Isn't that a big reason the Carolina rig came about?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

M.Magis thats exactly what i was thinkin. weightless plastics do give off a better presentation for bass to strike....the reason for weights is for different styles of fishing. Weightless wacky rig is probably my go-to lure for quite a few diff bodies of water. If i use any type of flipping plastic and need some sort of weight I will use a tiny split shot to help.


----------



## richard j (Jun 13, 2011)

i used to watch a lot of bass fishing shows when i was younger and most of the guys used weights with the texas rig. i got burned out fishing for bass and started fishing for panfish and catfish so i quit watching bass fishing shows and reading fishing magazines.
i'm going to try and get back into bass fishing and i think i might need to do some reading up on new rigs and baits . i might catch even more fish when i go out.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

you need to base your use of weights on the depth your fishing and the type of cover, its as simple as that. you cant use a weightless t-rig if your trying to fish a rockpile in 18 feet of water. you cant punch through a matt of hydrilla with a weightless t-rig. on the other hand, its ridiculous to put an ounce weight on a t-rig if your fishing in 3' feet of water with sparse weeds. 

always doing something or never doing something only makes your game less versatile, use the proper weights for the proper situation and all of you will catch more fish.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I was taught in Texas if you need to use a wgt to use a cone shape on-line to reduce snags.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Evinrude58 said:


> I was taught in Texas if you need to use a wgt to use a cone shape on-line to reduce snags.


Ya learn something new every day...



_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> you need to base your use of weights on the depth your fishing and the type of cover, its as simple as that. you cant use a weightless t-rig if your trying to fish a rockpile in 18 feet of water. you cant punch through a matt of hydrilla with a weightless t-rig. on the other hand, its ridiculous to put an ounce weight on a t-rig if your fishing in 3' feet of water with sparse weeds.
> 
> always doing something or never doing something only makes your game less versatile, use the proper weights for the proper situation and all of you will catch more fish.


I agree completely. Match the weight to the application.

The bait I rig weightless most of the time is a 5" senko when fishing in 10 FOW or less.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

There are bigger and heavier soft plastics now than in the 70s so you can cast them further. Zoom flukes work well weightless, though I prefer nose hooked.


----------

